# my crush crushed my heart haul .



## urbanD0LL (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Babylard (Jul 10, 2010)

aw... enjoy your goodies. I also turn to mac for therapy when someone hurts me D: you'll find someone who deserves you!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohhh I've been there! M.A.C is definitely the way to go! When my almost-fiance (almost fiance means that we talked about being engaged but there was no ring yet) relapsed into his drug addiction and things ended, I spent $460 worth of M.A.C. I placed my order within 10 minutes. It's a perfectly acceptable form of therapy, I think.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Ohhh I've been there! M.A.C is definitely the way to go! When my almost-fiance (almost fiance means that we talked about being engaged but there was no ring yet) relapsed into his drug addiction and things ended, I spent $460 worth of M.A.C. I placed my order within 10 minutes. It's a perfectly acceptable form of therapy, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did something similar. IT's really the best therapy, and often times CHEAPER than going to a therapist!!

Also, I am a huge addict of Lip Laquer's now. I saw your sig and squee'd a little because I knew I couldn't be the only one out there!!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I did something similar. IT's really the best therapy, and often times CHEAPER than going to a therapist!!

!_

 

LOL except for unresolved "issues"! But who am I to talk my nail polish collection numbers in the hundreds.  ;p


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_LOL except for unresolved "issues"! But who am I to talk my nail polish collection numbers in the hundreds. ;p_

 
I resolve my issues in cosmetics purchasing. Not only am I without issues, I look damn good, too. <3


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I resolve my issues in cosmetics purchasing. Not only am I without issues, I look damn good, too. <3_

 
Cheaper than therapy and you can get your money back if it doesn't work out for you...how many therapists make THAT claim?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Cheaper than therapy and you can get your money back if it doesn't work out for you...how many therapists make THAT claim?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unless they're THAT kind of..... therapist....


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you feel better.


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetie....That's what makeup is for! Feel better


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope you feel better. Nothing like a little retail therapy.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 18, 2010)

nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and think it's totally appropriate and very therapeutic!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice haul! I hope you enjoy it. Sorry about your crush... it really is therapeutic to go out and buy stuff that is going to make you look good for the future.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww, I do the exact same thing when I'm down!

Lovely haul


----------

